# I need a new scope



## sniper_094 (May 30, 2005)

Well what knid should i get for under 30 bucks? Its for my powerline 1000 pellet gun

Yesterday i went squirrel hunting, my 4 year old bro came with me. A 8 point buck starts chasing us! So i shot him in the butt with my 1000 fps pellet gun. :lol:


----------



## Crekachee (Nov 6, 2005)

Powerline makes a 3x9 Scope that is built to put on a pellet gun for 28bucks at wally word its a good tough scope had you on me 22 for 3yrs now and once I sighted it in I have yet had to adjust it


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Be sure no matter what you get that it will handle air rifle reverse recoil. I've seen 400 dollar nikons destroyed by air rifle recoil!
:******: 
Be sure the manafacture will warrant it against air rifle recoil.


----------



## ohio (Nov 27, 2005)

try open sights.....works every time


----------



## sniper_094 (May 30, 2005)

my open sights take along time to sight, time i dont have, i would rather use open sights than a scope. thanks for the tips


----------

